# HDTV options (e.g. do i need a dish 1k)



## smentzer (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello, I've been a dish subscriber since 97, but until now, never had an hdtv. I just bought one the other day though, so I am trying to figure out my options. 

I currently have a dishpro500 with 2 twin LNBs feeding a dp34 switch.

The question is this, if/when I buy an hdtv receiver, do I need to switch dishes/switches?

I think these are my two options, but I'm looking for help confirming/denying this.

1. Keep existing dish/switch and I can continue to get my locals, plus add the NON-voom HD channels from the existing 110 and 119 satellites.

2. Get a Dish 1k for 110/119/129 and I can get voom too.

is this correct? Would i be missing any non-voom HD if I don't get 129? Are the voom channels really worth it? By the descriptions it didn't look like very interesting conent, but I am willing to be wrong...

Thanks!


----------



## smentzer (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh, and if I get the dish 1k, what switch would I need too?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

smentzer said:


> I think these are my two options, but I'm looking for help confirming/denying this.
> 
> 1. Keep existing dish/switch and I can continue to get my locals, plus add the NON-voom HD channels from the existing 110 and 119 satellites.
> 
> ...


Part 1 is correct.

Part 2 is correct AFTER Dish officially announces the Voom channels as available at 129°. If you get a Dish 1000 you will be able to get content at 129° (including Voom channels if you subscribe), however Dish has never announced that the voom channels are available there. Though slim, there is always the possibility Dish can change their plans.

Another option is simply to add a second dish to point at 129° or 61.5°.

See ya
Tony


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

1 & 2 are both correct.

I'm a little confused about your existing setup as only one Twin will fit on a Dish500. Do you have 2 DP Singles or DP Duals, or is it a DP Twin?

You can use your DP34 with the Dish1000 but make sure it doesn't have the DP Plus Twin. You should be able to take the LNBs from your Dish500 (DP Duals or DP Twin) and just add another DP Dual. You can also add 129 by installing a separate dish.


----------



## smentzer (Nov 2, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> 1 & 2 are both correct.
> 
> ...


I mispoke, i have a dp twin right now.

Looking at some of those links, it looks like I would want 61.5 because I can't get CBS HD OTA, so I would like to get one of the CBS HD feeds (which are at 61.5 and 148). So 61.5 gets me voom and CBS (though the couple of other denver locals are at 148, how annoying  ). The 'add a 61.5 dish' link confuses me a bit though. I would think that since I have the dp34 with only two inputs used, i should be able to add my 61.5 input to the existing switch. But the link seems to indicate I need to add a dp21 to the dp34 to make it work, or replace the dp34 with a dp+44. Why would I need to do that (since I am only using the first 2 inputs on the dp34 right now)?

Thanks again, appreciate the help.


----------



## Nightlife1970 (Aug 10, 2005)

All you would need is a DISH300 or 500 and a DP Dual or Single. Then send one lead from the LNB into the DP34. Then you are set to go.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

TNGTony on 11/24/05 said:


> Part 2 is correct AFTER Dish officially announces the Voom channels as available at 129°.


Guess you missed it:


E* FactsBlast 09/16/05 said:


> *DISH 1000 and Voom:* Effective September 27, 2005 all Voom for new and existing subscribers in 129° footprint will receive DISH 1000. Voom content is simulcast on 129° and can be viewed by 2/3rds of the United States. New subs will receive Voom HD at no additional upfront charge in the 25 DISH 1000 DMAs. New subscribers in other markets and all existing subscribers who add Voom will pay $99.95 for Voom HD. The upfront cost in SuperDISH Markets has been discounted from $199.95 to $99.95 to reflect the new customer price point.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Voom on 129 thing was also mentioned on the Tech Forum. 

JL


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

October and November are just a blur to me  Now that it is pointed out, I remember it being announced. Thanks

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They still have not made a big deal out of it on the website. 129 is not mentioned (neither is 61.5) .

E* has now removed the "811" label from their HD receiver page. The picture is still a 811, but it is obvious that they are working toward the 411/211 release. (The 811 is still listed on the "Get Dish" HD options.)

JL


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

smentzer said:


> I mispoke, i have a dp twin right now.
> 
> Looking at some of those links, it looks like I would want 61.5 because I can't get CBS HD OTA, so I would like to get one of the CBS HD feeds (which are at 61.5 and 148). So 61.5 gets me voom and CBS (though the couple of other denver locals are at 148, how annoying  ). The 'add a 61.5 dish' link confuses me a bit though. I would think that since I have the dp34 with only two inputs used, i should be able to add my 61.5 input to the existing switch. But the link seems to indicate I need to add a dp21 to the dp34 to make it work, or replace the dp34 with a dp+44. Why would I need to do that (since I am only using the first 2 inputs on the dp34 right now)?
> 
> Thanks again, appreciate the help.


Since you're in Denver, wouldn't you want a 148 for CBS and 129 for Voom? I don't know what the elevation for 61.5 would be for up there, but it might be pretty hard to get it. By the way, do you qualify for CBS? In other words, is your CBS owned & operated by CBS? Otherwise, you can't get CBS HD from DISH.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Why don't you get a Dish 1000 upgrade and turn your current Dish 500 to 148? Only part that you'll need to buy then is a DPP 44 switch, to combine 110/119/129/148. And I just checked that Denver is indeed an O&O CBS station so you'll get the CBS HD feed from LA.


----------



## smentzer (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok, based on all the feedback, here is what I plan on doing, does this sound right?

Install a new dish 1000 for the 110/119/129 sats, repoint my 500 to 148.
So now I will have 4 runs from my dishes to the dp+44 in the house.
From the Dp+44 I will run one cable to my existing 501, once cable to my existing 721 (using a dpp separator to feed both tuners), and one cable to an 811 for HD.

Is there any switch I can install outside to reduce the 4 runs into the house? I am planning on putting the dpp+44 inside because of the power insertion.

I am going to get a used 811, as i don't feel like spending a lot of cash on an HD pvr w/o knowing how mpeg4 will or won't shake out in the next year.

Thanks all.


----------



## smentzer (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh, and is there a chance that the west coast CBS HD channel will be moved to 110, 119 or 129 anytime soon? I thought I heard some rumor that there are rules that will take affect requiring that a provider needs to allow a consumer to recieve all possible channels with just 1 dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

smentzer said:


> Is there any switch I can install outside to reduce the 4 runs into the house? I am planning on putting the dpp+44 inside because of the power insertion.


3 vs 4 isn't a lot of differerence. You can put the DPP44 outside and the power inserter inside on the feed from Port 1 if the distance isn't too bad.

JL


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

You do NOT need an expensive DPP44 - unless using the DPP Separator is critical.

Just cascade a DP21 off a DP34 for the ONE tuner that needs to see 129.

And no, the single-dish rule only says that LOCAL channels have to be n a single dish (NOT a single satellite, or even satellte slot).


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> Guess you missed it:


I think Dish may have missed it also......I subscribed on the 10th of October and ended up with a D500. Now I'm being told I'll have to fork over an additional $99 for a D1000 which I thought was to be installed in the first place.

I think my very short relationship with Dish may end soon based on what they say they'll do and what they actually do.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> You do NOT need an expensive DPP44 - unless using the DPP Separator is critical.


Without using DPP he's back at four cables into the house. 

JL


----------

